# Biken in den Vogesen



## maennix1 (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier und hoffentlich auch richtig...

ich plane eine mehrtägige (4) Mountainbike tour durch die Vogesen. 
Nun habe ich 2 Fragen
Wer kann mir tips, links und evtl. auch Hinweise zu GPS tracks geben. 
Wo bekomme ich eine topo Karte Elsaß für das GArmin her?
vielen Dank

männix1


----------



## Nerve77 (6. Juli 2009)

Über Tracks würde ich mich auch freuen. Gerne Freeridelastig. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (8. Juli 2009)

Mit GPS-Tracks kann ich nicht dienen, aber wenn Du den Le Hohneck und den Grand Ballon in Deine Tour einbaust, die Abfahrten auf dem GR5 (Nord-Süd-Richtung) sind allererste Sahne.


----------



## gerdi1 (10. Juli 2009)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8523.html

Selbst noch nicht gefahren, will es aber (irgendwann) mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## maennix1 (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gerdi1,
Vielen DAnk für die Info, das passt ja schon mal prima. 

Ist schon al jemand den TMV gefahren? Ist das Roadbook wirklich so schlecht? Wo kann man dazu noch weitere Infos bekommen?

Vielen Dank
männix1


----------



## make65 (10. Juli 2009)

Der TMV lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Wir sind den im Juni gefahren. Im nördlichen Teil unspektakulär, ausserdem werden Singletrails nach Möglichkeit umfahren. Fast nur Forstautobahn.

Wir sind dann auf den GR 5 ausgewichen. Von dieser Tour stammen auch meine oben geschilderten Erfahrungen.

Für die Vogesen würde ich generell den südlichen Teil, wo die Berge höher sind, empfehlen.


----------



## maennix1 (10. Juli 2009)

Danke,
wir wollen natürlich gerne Trails fahren. Forstautobahnen  sind nicht so richtig unser Ding.
Ist der GR5 so einigermaßen fahrbar? 
Ist er stark von den Wanderern frequentiert?
vg
Männix1


----------



## make65 (10. Juli 2009)

Wir sind die Nord-Süd-Richtung gefahren, ab ca. 10km vor dem le Hohneck. Bergauf ist es besser auf Forstwege auszuweichen, auf der Höhe gibt's halt hin und wieder kurze unfahrbare Stücke, bergab teils technisch-verblockt (Abfahrt vom Le Hohneck) oder flowig (Grand Ballon)

Am WE sind schon einige Wanderer unterwegs, wir hatten aber eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## Richi2511 (12. Juli 2009)

Hi, 
hier meine Empfehlung:
Sind die Touren an zwei Tagen gefahren, war einfach nur GEIL und sehr Singletrail lastig 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18550

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18549


----------



## maennix1 (13. Juli 2009)

Whouw, danke Richi2511,
das sieht ja super aus und wir werden das einbauen!!!
Hast Du gps tracks dazu? oder eine Wegbeschreibung? Welche KArten hattet Ihr benutzt?
Wir werden ein Nord-Süd Vogesen tour machen. 

Vielen DAnke und Grüße
Manfred


----------



## mehrgrip (15. Juli 2009)

welches zusätzl. Wanderkartenmaterial könnt ihr noch empfehlen und welche Herbergen kann man anfahren (preise) ?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## postosch (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Vogesenkenner, 
wir haben vor mit BITOU eine Tour in den Vogesen zu machen. 
Ist ein halber "Trans Vogesen", die letzten 3 Touren.

Kann jemand was zu BITOU sagen und kennt einer die Etappen:

1. Etappe: Ville â Luse ca. 80 km / 2.000 hm
2. Etappe: Luse â Lac Vert ca. 85 km / 2.200 hm
3. Etappe: Lac Vert â Thann ca. 80 km / 2.000 hm

HÃ¶rst sich recht anstrengend an und es scheint auch sehr traillastig zu sein. Stimmt das?

GrÃ¼Ãe,

postosch.


----------



## w69 (14. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach dem "roadbook" für die TMV (Forstautobahnen kein Problem). Scheint aber vergriffen (Reisebuchladen). Hat das zufällig jemand abzugeben?

(edit: Dankeschön, mir wurde bereits geholfen)


----------



## gerdi1 (20. August 2012)

postosch schrieb:


> Hallo Vogesenkenner,
> wir haben vor mit BITOU eine Tour in den Vogesen zu machen.
> Ist ein halber "Trans Vogesen", die letzten 3 Touren.
> 
> ...



Die Tour gemacht? Wie wars?


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. August 2012)

maennix1 schrieb:


> Whouw, danke Richi2511,
> das sieht ja super aus und wir werden das einbauen!!!
> Hast Du gps tracks dazu? oder eine Wegbeschreibung? Welche KArten hattet Ihr benutzt?
> Wir werden ein Nord-Süd Vogesen tour machen.
> ...



Hallo Manfred,

hast Du GPS-TRacks hierzu ?
Wir sind Anfang Oktober unten..

Danke und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------

